# Rapid strep test and data points



## MnTwins29 (Aug 1, 2011)

If the physician orders a rapid strep test (87880) and subsequently records the positive or negative findings, does he get one data point for ordering the test and two more for "independent visualization" since he recorded the findings, or just the one point for ordering?


----------



## jackson7591 (Aug 1, 2011)

*amount and complexity of data*

Both the 95 (p 12)  and 97 (48) guidelines describe the review of test results by another physician as an indicator of increased complexity.

However both also state "review of lab, radiology and/or other diagnositic tests should be documented."  One example in both is "WBC elevated."  Clearly this would be a review of data not previously interpreted by a physician.  

The fine point being that neither guideline addresses the inherent complexity of the test being reviewed.

So if that is the case, it should receive a point.   But I would qualify that by stating that documentation should clearly demonstrate how reviewing this test affected the final treatment plan.  That way it doesn't just show up in one area and disappear throughout the rest of the documentation.

Anyway, my two cents.....


----------

